# 4.5.606/4.5.607 3G Icon Pixel Shift Fix.



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

As I said, I would put out a quick fix for those of you who are annoyed at the 3G icon shifting a pixel for no particular reason. CRT-off can also be added on. Flash in bootstrap recovery as always. Enjoy.
First update is for 4.5.606, forgot to mention.
Image if you want to see what it looks like...3G icon is slightly recolored for contrast. Battery is something I whipped up quickly, but 10% doesn't work. That's going to be withheld until I get around to fixing that up.

MAKE A BACKUP BEFOREHAND.









And now, for CRT off animations
4.5.607

4.5.606

Here are the undo files for 607 and 608, for getting back to stock for the 4.5.608 update.
http://dl.dropbox.co...for607-undo.zip <-stock framework-res.apk
http://dl.dropbox.co...or_607-undo.zip <-stock SystemUI

Edit: I'm not liking the new attachment system. Guess I'll just link.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32508821/3g_icon_fix_for_608.zip<-exactly what it says it is.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32508821/D3BatteryAndCRTOFF45608.zip<-again, exactly what it says.


----------



## tRu3_sKiTz0 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I never noticed until y'all mentioned it but its nice to that it is fixed.


----------



## Mrwirez (Jun 19, 2011)

What pixel shift are you guys talking about? I don't see it.. I know it turns blue when connected to Google servers. [That's what I heard anyway].


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

The 3G icon shifts one pixel to the left when there's data activity (arrows light up).


----------



## Mrwirez (Jun 19, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> The 3G icon shifts one pixel to the left when there's data activity (arrows light up).


Man that is so small I would've never noticed.. I don't think it bothers me too much, but now I know it's there... Damn you guys are good!

Btw... which download file should I use to keep exactly like stock, sans the pixel shift?? Thank you in advance..


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Excuse me, but this thread only has the 3G icon fix for 2 different firmware versions. These files don't do anything else.


----------



## qscez (Aug 23, 2011)

can you release a edited blurhome without the bottom white pic(png) thanks


----------



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Will these work on .608? Wanted to ask before I try


----------



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Keifla96 said:


> Will these work on .608? Wanted to ask before I try


Nevermind I have worse patients than my four year old and just tried it. The answer to my own question and if anyone else is / was wondering .. Yes they both work ... (The 3G icon shift and the Screen Lock animation)

-Keith


----------



## lwags67 (Sep 2, 2011)

Been advised that if you install this fix, the .608 upgrade from .607 will fail. As they say, ask my how I know.

Is there a way to uninstall the fix?


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

You'll need to restore /system/app/SystemUI.apk.

If you did a CWM backup straight after rooting and installing CWM (and you _should_ have done that), your best bet to update to 4.5.608 would be simply using CWM's advanced restore to only restore /system.

That will unfreeze all bloatware, restore SystemUI.apk, and effectively enable you to update. This was tested and verified by me.


----------



## lwags67 (Sep 2, 2011)

Did not do a backup. Any other was to restore the apk, Think I know the answer.


----------



## lwags67 (Sep 2, 2011)

Elsewhere you said I could get an unchanged systemui.apk from a .607 gingerbread d2g. Any idea where I can get one, download one, etc?


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

I uploaded the undo updates I had leftover from creating these. Should be the stock apk.


----------



## lwags67 (Sep 2, 2011)

Byakushiki said:


> I uploaded the undo updates I had leftover from creating these. Should be the stock apk.


Where do I find it?


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

Refer to first post again. And do make a backup before flashing these, as it might still bork an update. It shouldn't, but there's always a possibility.


----------



## SamuraiAG (Aug 31, 2011)

When I download the 3g pixel fix it only downloads 104K file instead of 201.18K. It doesn't matter which one of the files I choose. The CRToff and D3 battery file downloaded and installed fine but I can't get the 3g pixel shift fix to download correctly. Is there another source to download from? I even tried the source from Droid Forum and had the same problem. Now that I know about the pixel shift it is driving me crazy. I am on rooted .607.


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

Try a different browser or a laptop.


----------



## SamuraiAG (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok, I tried it on 3 different computers at work using IE, google chrome and mozilla and had the same problem. When I got home I tried it on my 2 home computers and it still downloaded at only 104K.


----------



## SamuraiAG (Aug 31, 2011)

The new links you posted work but it says they are for .608 and I am on .607. Are they backwards compatible? I know .607 works on .608. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## lwags67 (Sep 2, 2011)

Get signature verification failed when trying to apply. Am on .607. Must not be backwards compatible and posted above.


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

Signature verif error is usually due to newer cwm recovery. These were made with the older 2.5.x clockwork recovery in mind.


----------



## SamuraiAG (Aug 31, 2011)

I noticed on my phone that if I reboot into recovery using rom manager it goes into cwm recovery 5.0 but if I reboot into recovery using the boot strapper it goes into cwm recovery 2.5 and then you can install the zip files. That's what worked for me anyways.


----------



## lwags67 (Sep 2, 2011)

Byakushiki said:


> Signature verif error is usually due to newer cwm recovery. These were made with the older 2.5.x clockwork recovery in mind.


Well, I have learned my lesson about applying every "patch" that comes across the transom. Going to have to do the sbf routine and re-download the updates, assuming nothing goes wrong. All for a one pixel shift. My fault for pursuing something that iw less than insignificant.


----------

